# New GenieGO customer -- NOTHING works



## SolidState

I'm a new GenieGO customer and I've connected everything as directed but when I try to use the PC app or the iPhone app, nothing works. No GenieGO found. If I reboot the GG, the PC app finds it for about 1 minute, then it disappears and then goes into a trying-to-find-the-GG cycle over and over. At one point, my iPhone was able to see my DVRs' recorded content, but that disappeared and has not returned.

Please help, or let me know what information you all need to help.

Thanks!


----------



## trh

Has GenieGo been activated on your account? You can check your online account to find out. Mine has a 'GenieGo Mobile DVR' @ $0.00


----------



## SolidState

Yep, I do have GenieGO activated on my DTV account.


----------



## peds48

How are your DVRs connected to the network?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## SolidState

peds48,

that's a great question. I'll have to go check. To be honest, I'm not familiar with the terms like DECA, CCK, SWM and all of the other acronyms. I'm extremely technically capable, but when it comes to my DTV equipment, it seems any small change I make breaks everything and requires a tech visit. I'll go see how my DVR's are connected. I do know that on my DTV acct, it says all of my DVRs are connected to the internet and when I schedule recordings while away, they always appear on the DVR I set...If that helps.


----------



## NR4P

> SolidState said:
> 
> 
> 
> peds48,
> 
> that's a great question. I'll have to go check. To be honest, I'm not familiar with the terms like DECA, CCK, SWM and all of the other acronyms. I'm extremely technically capable, but when it comes to my DTV equipment, it seems any small change I make breaks everything and requires a tech visit. I'll go see how my DVR's are connected. I do know that on my DTV acct, it says all of my DVRs are connected to the internet and when I schedule recordings while away, they always appear on the DVR I set...If that helps.
Click to expand...

Press the - button (dash button) on your remote, it should show internet connected.
Assuming that it is connected, you need to find the Cat5 cable for the Directv system that is connected to your router.
Be sure the GenieGO is plugged into that same router.

Then do a 30 sec reset of the GenieGO. Hold the red button for 30 secs.

The bottom line is the GenieGO must be connected to the same LAN (local area network) as your Directv equipment.


----------



## SolidState

I'm not really sure how everything is set up but it all works for MRV.

In my bedroom:
HR20-700 -- Ethernet cable to SwitchB
HR22-100 -- Ethernet cable to SwitchB AND ethernet cable from white box(DECA) to switchA
HR44-500 -- no cables to switch at all (but this receiver says 'SWiM Connected. Internet connected')
SwitchB -- ethernet to SwitchA (in separate room with all Internet equipment hard-wired)

In my living room:
HR22-100 -- ethernet cable to SwitchC
HR21-100 -- ethernet cable to SwitchC
SwitchC -- ethernet cable to SwitchB

In my Office(room with Internet)
Verizon FiOS from street into Astaro Security Gateway 110/120
SwitchA into ASG LAN port
SwitchB into SwitchA
Cisco EA6500 WiFi router (in bridge mode) into SwitchA -- ONLY FOR WiFi handhelds (no DVR's connected via WiFi)

I think that's it. Like I said, MRV is working (although when I reboot my DECA DVR, everything has to be rebooted or i have no MRV). I just realized that one of my DVR's is connected via DECA today when investigating.

Let me know if you need any further info.

Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState said:


> I'm not really sure how everything is set up but it all works for MRV.
> 
> In my bedroom:
> HR20-700 -- Ethernet cable to SwitchB
> HR22-100 -- Ethernet cable to SwitchB AND ethernet cable from white box(DECA) to switchA
> HR44-500 -- no cables to switch at all (but this receiver says 'SWiM Connected. Internet connected')
> SwitchB -- ethernet to SwitchA (in separate room with all Internet equipment hard-wired)
> 
> In my living room:
> HR22-100 -- ethernet cable to SwitchC
> HR21-100 -- ethernet cable to SwitchC
> SwitchC -- ethernet cable to SwitchB
> 
> In my Office(room with Internet)
> Verizon FiOS from street into Astaro Security Gateway 110/120
> SwitchA into ASG LAN port
> SwitchB into SwitchA
> Cisco EA6500 WiFi router (in bridge mode) into SwitchA -- ONLY FOR WiFi handhelds (no DVR's connected via WiFi)
> 
> I think that's it. Like I said, MRV is working (although when I reboot my DECA DVR, everything has to be rebooted or i have no MRV). I just realized that one of my DVR's is connected via DECA today when investigating.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further info.
> 
> Thanks!


If I'm reading your configuration correctly, you have a 'mixed' network on your DVRs. By mixed, part are connected directly by Ethernet and part are DECA.

If you leave the ones directly connected on Ethernet, you need a BSF (BandStop Filter) on the coax to filter out the DECA signal so it won't overload the tuners. That's one function of the external DECAs on the HR2xes.

I would add DECAs (I just ordered some on ebay for $3 each.) to all the HRs and remove the Ethernet connection.

And it appears the DECA on your bedroom HR22 is being powered by the 22 but used for a CCK (internet connection for your DECA units.

The 44 appears to be internet connected via the DECA on the 22 (which is fine) but if an installer installed it, be sure it's not using WiFi. Two routes to your router could be causing the issue with your GG.

If you remove any of the Ethernet connections and replace with DECAs, be sure to reboot so they switch back to Coax for DECA.

It would also help to list your IPs for each HR. You can find the GG ip in your router DHCP list.

Let us know your progress.


----------



## SolidState

dennis,

Just two quick questions before I switch up how things are connected.

1. What are the 'two paths to my router'?

2. What is a CCK?

Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState said:


> dennis,
> 
> Just two quick questions before I switch up how things are connected.
> 
> 1. What are the 'two paths to my router'?
> 
> 2. What is a CCK?
> 
> Thanks!


The DECA that's on the bedroom HR22 that is plugged into your switch is performing the function of a CCK (Cinema Connection Kit). The 22 is providing power to it.

The installer could have missed the Ethernet plugged into the 22 and thought the DECA was oK there. If you move it's pigtail (Ethernet connection) to the 22, you'll need a powered Deca to go to the switch.

Cinema Connection Kit is a weird name - probably should have been Internet Connection Kit. . . I guess they named it for Video on Demand.

If the 44 is using WiFi that would also be a route back to your router. The fact that you have to reboot everyone when your 44 reboots isn't right.

So you would need 3 decas and 1 powered deca (there is a Broadband CCK that has a wall-wart power supply) for the CCK You also need another coax connection for the CCK. A two way splitter at that HR with a short coax would work.

The 44 needs nothing (other than wifi turned off if you keep a CCK function.)


----------



## SolidState

Dennis,

Thanks for the clarification. The only thing incorrect is that when I reboot the HR22-100 in my bedroom(not the 44), every other receiver in the house needs to be rebooted to regain MRV. I see DECA boxes on most of my receivers' coax outputs(but none of them have any ethernet cabling except for the HR22 in my bedroom). I also know that there is a 'box' somewhere that also has a wall wart, but I was under the impression that was for something dish-related(SWiM?)?

Also, the 44 is definitely NOT on WiFi (I set up it's network, not the installer)

One question, what do you mean by this:

"If you move it's pigtail (Ethernet connection) to the 22, you'll need a powered Deca to go to the switch."

The 22 is currently the receiver with both a DECA and ethernet connection.


----------



## HoTat2

dennisj00 said:


> If I'm reading your configuration correctly, you have a 'mixed' network on your DVRs. By mixed, part are connected directly by Ethernet and part are DECA.
> 
> If you leave the ones directly connected on Ethernet, you need a BSF (BandStop Filter) on the coax to filter out the DECA signal so it won't overload the tuners. That's one function of the external DECAs on the HR2xes.
> 
> I would add DECAs (I just ordered some on ebay for $3 each.) to all the HRs and remove the Ethernet connection.
> 
> And it appears the DECA on your bedroom HR22 is being powered by the 22 but used for a CCK (internet connection for your DECA units.
> 
> The 44 appears to be internet connected via the DECA on the 22 (which is fine) but if an installer installed it, be sure it's not using WiFi. Two routes to your router could be causing the issue with your GG.
> 
> *If you remove any of the Ethernet connections and replace with DECAs, be sure to reboot so they switch back to Coax for DECA.*
> 
> It would also help to list your IPs for each HR. You can find the GG ip in your router DHCP list.
> 
> Let us know your progress.


Good instructions dennis;

But this step (in red) shouldn't be necessary unless there are any HR24s on ethernet.

The later part of the statement about needing to reboot that is, as the HR24s do not need external DECAs attached of course.


----------



## dennisj00

Duh!! Thanks for clarifying that since a 24 is about all he doesn't have!!

I would still reboot everything to be sure everybody is getting a valid IP. Haven't seen his IP list yet.


----------



## HoTat2

SolidState said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. The only thing incorrect is that when I reboot the HR22-100 in my bedroom(not the 44), every other receiver in the house needs to be rebooted to regain MRV. I see DECA boxes on most of my receivers' coax outputs(but none of them have any ethernet cabling except for the HR22 in my bedroom). I also know that there is a 'box' somewhere that also has a wall wart, but I was under the impression that was for something dish-related(SWiM?)?
> 
> Also, the 44 is definitely NOT on WiFi (I set up it's network, not the installer)


That's not right then;

If there are DECA boxes installed on most of your receivers, you should also see a short ("usually blue colored") ethernet patch cord from the DECA boxes to the receiver's ethernet port and thereby no direct connection from the receiver's ethernet port to any of those switches.


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. The only thing incorrect is that when I reboot the HR22-100 in my bedroom(not the 44), every other receiver in the house needs to be rebooted to regain MRV. I see DECA boxes on most of my receivers' coax outputs(but none of them have any ethernet cabling except for the HR22 in my bedroom). I also know that there is a 'box' somewhere that also has a wall wart, but I was under the impression that was for something dish-related(SWiM?)?
> 
> Also, the 44 is definitely NOT on WiFi (I set up it's network, not the installer)
> 
> One question, what do you mean by this:
> 
> "If you move it's pigtail (Ethernet connection) to the 22, you'll need a powered Deca to go to the switch."
> 
> The 22 is currently the receiver with both a DECA and ethernet connection.


You may have a PI (Power Inserter) - bigger than a wall-wart - connected to a coax to power your Swim16. They're a grey box with 2 coax connections.

It sounds like you have all the equipment, just need to sort it out. The DECAs typically have a short 'pigtail' Ethernet connection to the HRs.


----------



## SolidState

I just checked and you're right about the PI. Much bigger than a wall wart!

For the receivers with DECA boxes, all but 1 (the 22 in my bedroom) have no ethernet connections connected to the DECAs. I do see a BSF on my HR20. Do I need to remove that once I get that DVR DECA'd? I don't see any other BSF's on any other receiver...

One more thing: for DECA'd receivers, does the ethernet cable go from DECA to receiver, or DECA to switch? Currently, my DECA'd receiver has the ethernet going from DECA to switch and another ethernet from receiver to switch.


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState said:


> I just checked and you're right about the PI. Much bigger than a wall wart!
> 
> For the receivers with DECA boxes, all but 1 (the 22 in my bedroom) have no ethernet connections connected to the DECAs. I do see a BSF on my HR20. Do I need to remove that once I get that DVR DECA'd? I don't see any other BSF's on any other receiver...
> 
> One more thing: for DECA'd receivers, does the ethernet cable go from DECA to receiver, or DECA to switch? Currently, my DECA'd receiver has the ethernet going from DECA to switch and another ethernet from receiver to switch.


The DECA on the 22 is acting as a CCK for your internet connection. You either need another Deca with a Power Supply as a CCK (if you didn't find one) or you can replace the CCK by connecting Ethernet to the 44. (the 34 and 44 are the only ones that can do this.

The Ethernet pigtails go from the DECA to the receiver enet port.

Once everything is connected, reboot everybody and list your IPs.


----------



## SolidState

Dennis,

So, the ethernet from the 44 will go straight to the switch, thereby negating my need for a separate DECA with power supply (didn't see one of those)? If I do connect the 44 via ethernet, what do I need to do with my DECA'd 22?


----------



## dennisj00

Each one of your HR2x need a Ethernet jumper from the DECA Ethernet port to the receiver Ethernet port.

What you are creating is a DECA cloud for Ethernet to travel on the coax to each DVR. And only 1 connection back to your router with either a powered DECA (not on a DVR) or use the Ethernet port on your 44.

All H/HRs, models 23 and below need external DECAs. 24s and H25 have DECAs built in and switch between the coax or Ethernet port.

Genies (34 and 44) have DECAs built-in but are the only models that can also use the Ethernet port to connect to the internet.


----------



## SolidState

Okay, I've moved all receivers to the DECA-to-ethernet-jack setup, with my 44 being the only DVR that has an ethernet cable to my switch (and no white DECA box inline on the coax). I am rebooting all receivers as I type. One question, for my HR20-700 that has one BSF on the SAT2 input, do I need to remove that BSF?

I'll report back on IP addresses when the reboot dust has settled and I'm back at my desk after lunch.

Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00

Just be sure you only have 1 connection back to the router. . . check every coax on every splitter. . . and terminate unused ports on the splitters.

The HR20-700 does not need a BSF OR coax on SAT2. . . somebody confused it with a HR20-100. There is special wiring for it. Check the sticky in the Connected Home Threads.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have no advice to add, but I have to say that I love reading threads such as these. I always learn something. The members here are so knowledgeable and their ability to troubleshoot someone's setup from what can amount to very confusing and wordy posts is amazing. I would have to actually be in the TS's house to be able to do what dennisj and HoTat have done here.

SolidState, I imagine you'll be able to clean up a lot of cable and switch clutter after this, no?


----------



## dennisj00

And we haven't gotten to the GenieGo problem!!


----------



## mrdobolina

dennisj00 said:


> And we haven't gotten to the GenieGo problem!!


Yeah, but I can tell that it's going to get fixed pretty soon. :righton:


----------



## HoTat2

dennisj00 said:


> And we haven't gotten to the GenieGo problem!!


Unless this sort of convoluted hookup the tech(s) did for this TS was the cause of the GenieGo problem to begin with.


----------



## dennisj00

It almost has to be unless the GG is defective.


----------



## SolidState

Okay, here are the IPs of my DVRs:

In my bedroom:
HR20-700 -- 192.168.10.51(static) no STB services
HR22-100 -- 192.168.10.52(static) no STB services, no Internet, '-' says 'Internet:Not connected'
HR44-500 -- 192.168.10.240(static) no STB services, no Internet, '-' says 'Internet:Connected'

In my living room:
HR22-100 -- 192.168.10.54(static) no STB services
HR21-100 -- 192.168.10.55(static)

GenieGO -- 192.168.10.194(DHCP)

After all of the rebooting, etc, my PC app now shows most of my DVR's but is still not showing one (I think it's the HR22-100 from my Bedroom (.52). Any ideas?

BTW, thank you ALL for helping me out so far. I didn't realize my installation was such a mish-mash of connections!


----------



## dennisj00

Some of the HR2xes are a little slow in checking in with Whole Home or GenieGo. But it sounds like progress!

Let us know tomorrow.

Also, see if you can set a reserved IP for GG outside of your DHCP range. (so it keeps the same IP)


----------



## SolidState

Nevermind. I was able to see my GG via my PC app for a few minutes, then it disappeared again and won't return. What now? Should I give up and return the unit and abandon this exercise? I'm going on vacation next week and was hoping to be able to either take shows with me and/or stream while in my hotel room. I'm not confident that will be possible if I can't even get this working WITHIN my household.


----------



## dennisj00

After a reboot, what are the lights on the GG? It should turn to 3 blues unless there's no activity.

Do you have anything else weird on your network? 2 routers? 

I have pretty much the same mix of DVRs you do and GG has worked with no major problems.


----------



## SolidState

Let me reboot the GG and report back. I see a red button behind the USB door on the GG, but that doesn't seem to do anything. I figured that was like the red buttons on the HR's...

The only other piece of equipment I have on my network is a Cisco EA6500(WiFi) that I have in 'Bridge' mode so any devices connecting to it get their IP from my Astaro Firewall DHCP.


----------



## dennisj00

Hold the red button for 30 seconds as you power up. A 2+ minute hold resets everthing.


----------



## SolidState

After a reboot (removed power source), the GG is powered up, and I have 3 blue lights, with the Status light 'breathing' blue. Is that okay? 

I also assigned a Static IP to my GG .56 (through my Astaro) before rebooting. Now, when viewing my packet filter on my firewall, I'm seeing UDP packets being dropped from my GG to my DNS server on port 2054(source) to port 5351(destination). What is that??

Also, still no luck getting the GG to see my DVR's. When I open the GG app, after waiting forever, I'm able to check the system info and the IP is 'N/A' (this behavior was also apparent BEFORE I switched the IP).

Do I have a lemon?


----------



## SolidState

After ANOTHER reboot(while holding down the red button for a while), I was able to see the GG for another few minutes(before it permanently disappeared, and then the app went into the nonstop trying-to-connect-to-the-GG routine) but none of my DVR's were there, neither were any of the shows I tried to 'convert'(?). Is this what getting the GG working was like for everyone??? It works for a few minutes and then nothing unless a reboot...


----------



## dennisj00

I'm assuming your MRV works between DVRs and you have sharing to external set to allow. . . otherwise, I'd say GG is defective.


----------



## SolidState

My MRV works, except for the DVR that was originally the source-DECA(HR22-100 in bedroom). That DVR does not show up in any of my playlists, and that DVR does not see any other playlists. Also, when I was able to get the GG to see my DVR's, it didn't see that one. 

I'm going to return the GG since this is waaaaaaaaaay more complicated than I anticipated (and I'm a software designer/programmer). 

Any advice on how to get my HR22-100 in my bedroom back on my MRV?

Also, what the heck is my GG doing sending requests (albeit internally) on ports 2054 and 5351? My firewall is dropping those packets but I can't find any information on those ports online. This only started happening when I set its IP to static.


----------



## NR4P

As I stated in my original post 6.
Get all the DVRs and GenieGO connected to the same router port.

If all the DVRs are on DECA or internal DECA's, the one connection back to the router is all that's needed. Forget all the switches.
And get GenieGO to the same point, without switches.

From a few years of experience with GenieGO, having DVR's on different switches or GenieGO on a different switch, the system won't be stable over time.


----------



## SolidState

Unfortunately, the switches exist to connect different rooms back to my main switch(behind my firewall router, which only has 1 LAN port, hence the main switch). I have a switch in my Master bedroom for my DVR's, PS3 and AppleTV. That switch is wired to my main switch. I also have a switch in my living room for those DVR's, PS3, AVR, AppleTV. That switch is wired to my upstairs switch(opposite side of the house from main switch). My GG is connected to my main switch.

Short of rewiring my house, is there a better way to connect everything?


----------



## dennisj00

I have my GG on the DECA cloud, mounted on the basement wall with the other Directv SWiM 16s and splitters primarily because I had an extra DECA. If you can, at least put it on the same switch that you have the Ethernet to the 44 as the internet bridge.

Unfortunately, the GG doesn't have a UI other than the clients or a simple Ping. In the PC client help, there is a diagnostic that may tell someone at Directv something helpful.

If the 22 isn't on the playlist this morning, check to see if it can do TVApps or Pandora if it's internet connected.

There is a coax diagnostic on the 44. . . press right arrow and Guide together on the front panel. Post screenshots of the two pages of info.


----------



## mrdobolina

OK, so I said I had no advice to offer, but I'm going to dip my toes in anyway. I'm going to preface this with the fact that, while I have some technical knowledge, most of that is based solely on my readings here and putting that knowledge into practical use on my own home system. SS, you know your system, so I'm really only going to ask questions and "guess" as to what might be going on.

SolidState, is it your ASG that does all of your routing/DHCP/etc.?? I don't have a gateway and have never used one. I have Cable Modem that feeds into my Linksys EA4200 router. All of my wired devices are off of that - HR44 (and thus Whole Home "Cloud"), GenieGo, Desktop CPU, and BluRay. Everything else is wireless - I won't list those numerous devices. My MRV and GenieGo work flawlessly. I ask this question to see if you could switch things around and have your Cisco router taken out of Bridge mode and used as a router. Have the ASG feed the router, then branch your 3 switches off of the router and plug the GenieGo into the router. That way everything has a common path? Perhaps I'm not understanding switches, routers, and ASG correctly.

Otherwise, what about plugging the GenieGo ethernet cable into the most common switch - Switch A if I'm reading everything correctly. If that's the switch that everything eventually comes back to, would that work? 

Another thing that worked for me when I had GenieGo problems (not all DVRs were showing up, some would show up and then drop off) was a 60 second (or longer) red button hold. This resets it the GG to factory settings, I believe. 

I don't think it's a defective unit, but that's just based on the fact that I had similar problems that were fixed by the 60 second RBR. 

Good luck! I love my Genie & GenieGo.


----------



## mrdobolina

As for the one HR22 that's not showing on MRV, is it possible that you might have its DECA connected incorrectly? As I recall, the HR22s have multiple ethernet ports, but only 1 of them is supposed to be used to hook up DECA. :shrug:


----------



## SolidState

After an evening with the GG, I'm 95% convinced its defective. 

mrdobolina, I do indeed have my GG connected to the switch where everything eventually ends up, so that's good. Unfortunately, I can't move my ASG behind my Cisco since my ASG is a VPN device and I have a home office where it is essential that I have a hardware VPN tunnel to various offices across the country. 

Be that as it may, what is quite frustrating is that my GG WILL see my DVRs and show me playlists, but that only lasts a few minutes and then it drops off the network. I don't know how long it drops off the network but it does reappear from time to time, but never long enough to actually finish transcoding any shows I've set it up to transcode. What even more confusing is that when it drops off the network, it also "loses its memory" and any shows that were transcoding or ready disappear as well. To explain, the Storage "Meter" will say 8.5G available at one point while it is on the network and transcoding, but when it "drops off", I can still "see" the device through the '?' icon, but it tells me that there is 16G of 16G available. This thing seems quite flaky and certainly not a device I am willing to pay $100+ dollars to own.

On the bright side, one final reboot of my final DVR that wasn't on my MRV fixed that issue, and that DVR is also seen when my GG is online for the few minutes.


----------



## SolidState

mrdobolina said:


> As for the one HR22 that's not showing on MRV, is it possible that you might have its DECA connected incorrectly? As I recall, the HR22s have multiple ethernet ports, but only 1 of them is supposed to be used to hook up DECA. :shrug:


I did a thorough inspection of wires last night and nothing seemed amiss. When the DVR was done recording for the evening I rebooted and when it came back up, it was on my MRV and all is well (at least with that issue)


----------



## mrdobolina

Try the 60+ second Red Button Reset on the GG (it might be 120+ seconds, I forget). My problem was very similar to yours where playlist would show up for 5 minutes and then fall off. The long RBR fixed it and I have had no problems whatsoever since.


----------



## HoTat2

Just to be clear;

Do you have, or "can you get," all your DVRs networked over DECA (or over MoCA coax networking technically speaking). And then have ethernet from the HR44 plugged into the same "main" switch as the GG for internet access to the DECA cloud?

Or if the HR44 is not near the main switch, remove its ethernet connection and run a coax from a SWiM splitter to the vicinity of the main switch and place a separate CCK there for connection to the switch?

Just trying to simplify matters as much as possible by having all DIRECTV boxes on coax networking with the single CCK point of contact at the main switch with the GG.


----------



## HoTat2

mrdobolina said:


> Try the 60+ second Red Button Reset on the GG (it might be 120+ seconds, I forget). My problem was very similar to yours where playlist would show up for 5 minutes and then fall off. The long RBR fixed it and I have had no problems whatsoever since.


Though unrelated to the TS' issues;

My GG actually works "the majority" of the time, but occasionally goes out from maybe a half hour to sometimes several hours on any given day with the "Status" LED indicator showing a solid amber, the "Activity" a solid blue, and the "Network" off altogether and the GG apps report they can't find the GG on the network.

In fact it just happened for a couple of hours this morning, and now the GG is back up with all indicators blue.

The GG manual says this means there's no internet connection, but yet there always is whenever this happens.

This makes me wonder if "no internet connection" in these instances really means the GG's connection to DIRECTV's servers over the internet that it needs for authorization is what's truly down for various technical reasons.


----------



## mrdobolina

HoTat2 said:


> Just to be clear;
> 
> Do you have, or "can you get," all your DVRs networked over DECA (or over MoCA coax networking technically speaking). And then have ethernet from the HR44 plugged into the same "main" switch as the GG for internet access to the DECA cloud?
> 
> Or if the HR44 is not near the main switch, remove its ethernet connection and run a coax from a SWiM splitter to the vicinity of the main switch and place a separate CCK there for connection to the switch?
> 
> Just trying to simplify matters as much as possible by having all DIRECTV boxes on coax networking with the single CCK point of contact at the main switch with the GG.


What about this: Could SolidState_ remove _the ethernet cable to the HR44 and instead hook into his home network using the HR44s wireless capability? Then wire the GG into his WiFi router (in bridge mode, I know)? Or (and I'm certain this is unsupported, but I _think_ I've heard of people doing this) use the HR44's ethernet port to connect to the GG???

Not that I'm advocating going from wired to wireless, but if it works and gets the DECA cloud and the GG closer together. I don't know. :shrug:

I just think there is something here that is more than meets the eye, because the fact is, the GG _does_ see the playlists for a short time, and then they fall off. To me that says the GG is working, but something is up with the networking that causes something to go wrong and the playlists to fall off. Could it be the ASG? The VPN capabilities? I'm no networking genius, but this network does seem quite elaborate to a pedestrian type user like me.


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState,

It sounds like you got your network troubles under control and unless there's a power problem, the GG must be flakey.

While it's been frustrating, it's better that it fail now rather than this time next year.


----------



## HoTat2

mrdobolina said:


> What about this: Could SolidState_ remove _the ethernet cable to the HR44 and instead hook into his home network using the HR44s wireless capability? Then wire the GG into his WiFi router (in bridge mode, I know)? Or (and I'm certain this is unsupported, but I _think_ I've heard of people doing this) use the HR44's ethernet port to connect to the GG???
> 
> Not that I'm advocating going from wired to wireless, but if it works and gets the DECA cloud and the GG closer together. I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> I just think there is something here that is more than meets the eye, because the fact is, the GG _does_ see the playlists for a short time, and then they fall off. To me that says the GG is working, but something is up with the networking that causes something to go wrong and the playlists to fall off. Could it be the ASG? The VPN capabilities? I'm no networking genius, but this network does seem quite elaborate to a pedestrian type user like me.


Yeah that would work;

If the TS could get a good wireless connection with the HR44 to the bridged router he has there.

I had something similar here when I first got my GG. I connected the GG to the ethernet port of my HR34, though I use a separate wired CCK to bridge the DECA cloud to my home network and internet.

Worked fine there, except I thought afterwards it might be a bad idea should someone be streaming from the GG and I need to restart the Genie some reason and unknowingly interrupt their viewing. 

So I cleared a spot on my router and plugged the GG there as per the official guidelines.

Again, works very well here too outside of those strange sporadic outages I described earlier.


----------



## tbolt

HoTat2 said:


> Though unrelated to the TS' issues;
> 
> My GG actually works "the majority" of the time, but occasionally goes out from maybe a half hour to sometimes several hours on any given day with the "Status" LED indicator showing a solid amber, the "Activity" a solid blue, and the "Network" off altogether and the GG apps report they can't find the GG on the network.
> 
> In fact it just happened for a couple of hours this morning, and now the GG is back up with all indicators blue.
> 
> The GG manual says this means there's no internet connection, but yet there always is whenever this happens.
> 
> This makes me wonder if "no internet connection" in these instances really means the GG's connection to DIRECTV's servers over the internet that it needs for authorization is what's truly down for various technical reasons.


HoTat2,

You are not alone on this...

Activity Light = Solid Amber
Network Light = OFF
Activity Light = Solid Blue

This morning mine did the exact same thing (again).
Now all three indicators are blue.

For me, it seems to happen most often on Thursday and Friday mornings
but it is hit or miss.

I was told by a DTV Tech Support person that it is a problem on their end.


----------



## SolidState

HoTat2 said:


> Just to be clear;
> 
> Do you have, or "can you get," all your DVRs networked over DECA (or over MoCA coax networking technically speaking). And then have ethernet from the HR44 plugged into the same "main" switch as the GG for internet access to the DECA cloud?
> 
> Or if the HR44 is not near the main switch, remove its ethernet connection and run a coax from a SWiM splitter to the vicinity of the main switch and place a separate CCK there for connection to the switch?
> 
> Just trying to simplify matters as much as possible by having all DIRECTV boxes on coax networking with the single CCK point of contact at the main switch with the GG.


HoTat2,

As of last night, I am definitely able to get all of my DVR's networked, via COAX(DECA?) where I only have 1 ethernet cable from my equipment(the HR44) to my bedroom switch(which is then hard-wired to my main switch). All other ethernet cables are from the DECA boxes to the receivers' ethernet ports.

I do have the ability to move the GG to the switch in my bedroom, it just seemed like a more reliable connection would come from the GG being near my main firewall. I'll try that next if the 2-minute red-button hold doesn't work out.


----------



## SolidState

tbolt said:


> HoTat2,
> 
> You are not alone on this...
> 
> Activity Light = Solid Amber
> Network Light = OFF
> Activity Light = Solid Blue
> 
> This morning mine did the exact same thing (again).
> Now all three indicators are blue.
> 
> For me, it seems to happen most often on Thursday and Friday mornings
> but it is hit or miss.
> 
> I was told by a DTV Tech Support person that it is a problem on their end.


The lights on my GG do all sorts of weird things. For the most part, the first two are blue while the 3rd light (activity) is either blinking blue(not flashing, but blinking at a steady cycle), unlit, or solid blue(very rarely). Also, for a large part of the time, my 'Status' light "breathes" blue and that never seems to stop(it breathes continuously and is rarely solid). The other things I've noticed are: an amber 'Status' light (this happens a fair amount of time), or the 'Status' light going white while all other lights are unlit. Sometimes it looks like a Las Vegas marquee with all of the different colors and flashing and blinking and "breathing".


----------



## SolidState

Just did the RBR for 120 seconds, but nothing happened(I timed it with a stopwatch). Was it supposed to reset or reset to factory defaults?


----------



## SolidState

I don't understand how the GG app on my PC ALWAYS sees my GG through the '?' link, even when it says 'Cannot connect to GenieGO' in the main screen. Does that happen to others?


----------



## HoTat2

SolidState said:


> I don't understand how the GG app on my PC ALWAYS sees my GG through the '?' link, even when it says 'Cannot connect to GenieGO' in the main screen. Does that happen to others?


Never had that problem here myself;

Like dennis says though, I'm beginning to lean toward a defective GG as the problem here;

But as a final test, is there no way move the HR44 at least temporarily near the main switch and have it plugged in by ethernet along with the GG there?

I'm assuming you don't have a separate CCK, so I'm asking if you can move the HR44 there as a test instead.


----------



## tbolt

My Status light does not "breath" - it is Solid Blue 99.9999% of the time.

The Activity light will blink from time to time, more often if it's transcoding a show.

Here is what DTV had me do:
1. Uninstall the GenieGo software from your PC
2. Reboot your PC
3. Do a 30second Red button reboot on the GenieGo
4. Once the GG is rebooting - Re-install the GG software on the PC

The GG app should now find your GG.


----------



## SolidState

tbolt said:


> My Status light does not "breath" - it is Solid Blue 99.9999% of the time.
> 
> The Activity light will blink from time to time, more often if it's transcoding a show.
> 
> Here is what DTV had me do:
> 1. Uninstall the GenieGo software from your PC
> 2. Reboot your PC
> 3. Do a 30second Red button reboot on the GenieGo
> 4. Once the GG is rebooting - Re-install the GG software on the PC
> 
> The GG app should now find your GG.


Will do. I have the vendor overnighting me a replacement unit. If I experience the same issues, I'll at least know its my network and not the hardware.

What's interesting is that for the most part, even when the PC app says it can't find my GG, the sytem info and disk space show, leading me to belive it does actually "see" it, but something is preventing me from using it. Also, a decent amount of time it tells me that it has found my GG, but that there are no shows recorded on my DVRs (even though they show up on the list of connected DVR's when using that 'wheel' button in the upper right) and that there are now shows to transcode (when it did see my DVR's, I set a buttload of shows to transcode).

One final note, my iPhone app exhibits the same issues my PC app shows (flaky connections, no GG found, etc.)


----------



## SolidState

HoTat2 said:


> Never had that problem here myself;
> 
> Like dennis says though, I'm beginning to lean toward a defective GG as the problem here;
> 
> But as a final test, is there no way move the HR44 at least temporarily near the main switch and have it plugged in by ethernet along with the GG there?
> 
> I'm assuming you don't have a separate CCK, so I'm asking if you can move the HR44 there as a test instead.


I don't have the ability to move the 44 to my office since I have no COAX lines in there, but I can put my GG on the same switch as my 44 as a test. Either way, I'm getting a replacement in the AM


----------



## SolidState

Now things get more interesting. I installed the GG app on my iPad(1). My computer and iPhone still cannot see my GG (except very, very rarely and only for a few seconds). My iPad can see the GG and see the shows recorded on my DVRs and rarely loses that connection. I'm not sure what is going on here but this is weird. 

I should get the replacement sometime today.


----------



## mrdobolina

Hey SolidState - do you use the DirecTV app for iPad?? If so, does the iPad see all of your receivers? It's under settings>receiver control or something like that (working from memory here). 

Also, the iPhone app should be able to at least "see" and "identify" your receivers, if I'm not mistaken (My wife has an iPhone, but I don't really use the DTV app on it when in our home, I use her iPad for that). 

Not sure if any of that matters, but I just thought I'd ask. It can't hurt to know what your devices are actually seeing, right? Perhaps you need to uninstall the apps on your iPhone and computer, reboot both, and then reinstall?? 

I think it's obvious that I'm really intrigued by all of this. I don't use my GenieGo too frequently, but I do love having it and it bums me out when it doesn't work for others.


----------



## dennisj00

SolidState said:


> a
> 
> Now things get more interesting. I installed the GG app on my iPad(1). My computer and iPhone still cannot see my GG (except very, very rarely and only for a few seconds). My iPad can see the GG and see the shows recorded on my DVRs and rarely loses that connection. I'm not sure what is going on here but this is weird.
> 
> I should get the replacement sometime today.


You've still got something going on on your network. Is your PC wired or wireless? Obviously, the iPhone is wireless . . is it on the same wireless as the iPad?

Check your IPs on each device. They should all be 192.168.x.y (assuming 192.168. . . ) where x should be the same for all devices and y should be different for all devices.

Hope the new GG solves it all!!


----------



## SolidState

mrdobolina said:


> Hey SolidState - do you use the DirecTV app for iPad?? If so, does the iPad see all of your receivers? It's under settings>receiver control or something like that (working from memory here).
> 
> Also, the iPhone app should be able to at least "see" and "identify" your receivers, if I'm not mistaken (My wife has an iPhone, but I don't really use the DTV app on it when in our home, I use her iPad for that).
> 
> Not sure if any of that matters, but I just thought I'd ask. It can't hurt to know what your devices are actually seeing, right? Perhaps you need to uninstall the apps on your iPhone and computer, reboot both, and then reinstall??
> 
> I think it's obvious that I'm really intrigued by all of this. I don't use my GenieGo too frequently, but I do love having it and it bums me out when it doesn't work for others.


I do use the DirecTV app on my iPad (different than the GG app) and iPhone, mainly to setup recordings when I'm away. All of my receivers are seen by the DTV app, as well as the GG app on both my iPad and iPhone. The issue lies with the fact that when I'm at home, my iPhone and PC don't see my GG, even though the 'System Settings' screen correctly shows my GG's IP address and disk space used.

Let's make things more interesting. I was just recently at the bank for quite a while so I got out my iphone and fired up the GG app to see what it saw. It successfully connected to my GG, which was transcoding shows I had chosen way back on Tuesday when I was briefly able to see everything from my phone (I was never able to see my recordings again until I was at the bank). I tried to stream, but I was not on a WiFi connection.

Also, I just uninstalled, rebooted, and reinstalled the PC app, and rebooted my GG, but it is still a no-go. No GG found, or 'No shows recorded'.

The new GG JUST arrived via UPS a few minutes ago so I'll give that one a shot.


----------



## SolidState

dennisj00 said:


> You've still got something going on on your network. Is your PC wired or wireless? Obviously, the iPhone is wireless . . is it on the same wireless as the iPad?
> 
> Check your IPs on each device. They should all be 192.168.x.y (assuming 192.168. . . ) where x should be the same for all devices and y should be different for all devices.
> 
> Hope the new GG solves it all!!


My PC is wired. the only wireless devices are our iPhones/iPads and one laptop computer. All of my devices are 192.168.10.xx and the ONLY device that won't play nicely on my network is the GG (or at least it isn't seen within my home network by the GG app on either my iPhone or PC).

New GG just arrived. Fingers crossed...


----------



## dennisj00

Waiting anxiously!! Good luck!

Not sure if you'll have to un-install / re-install the clients.


----------



## tbolt

SolidState said:


> Also, I just uninstalled, rebooted, and reinstalled the PC app, and rebooted my GG, but it is still a no-go. No GG found, or 'No shows recorded'.


You did reboot the GenieGo before
re-installing the PC software, right?


----------



## SolidState

tbolt said:


> You did reboot the GenieGo before
> re-installing the PC software, right?


Yes, I definitely did, but even holding the red button down for 30 seconds didn't seem to initiate any sort of power cycle. a 2-minute hold of the red button also resulted in no discernable 'reboot'.


----------



## SolidState

Just connected my new GG. At first, all lights were blue(for maybe 30 seconds to a minute), then the Status light started blinking a bright yellowish color (I'm very colorblind, so bear with me) and has remained that way for several minutes. Is this normal? I can post a picture if needed.


----------



## dennisj00

Give it 20 or 30 minutes to settle in. They should all go blue.


----------



## SolidState

Ugh. I get a message saying 'Cannot activate GenieGO. Please try again or call customer service at 1800531XXXX and report the diagnostic code displayed below." I called DTV and I guess their systems are down until 6AM. Still no luck with this frustrating GenieGO. I have no idea if I'm connected successfully or not and won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## dennisj00

I was afraid of that kind of complication. Hope they can help you tomorrow.


----------



## trh

You can only have one GG on an account. And clearing/deactivating your first is not something most of the CSRs know how to do properly.

Of course matters aren't helped if the system is 'down'.

A number of people reported having issues with the GG on a switch but were able to clear the problem by moving the GG to the wireless router. And that is the diagram DirecTV shows in their manuals. As my wireless router has four outputs, I was able to move an item off the router to the switch where my nomad was originally installed.


----------



## dennisj00

There's absolutely no reason that any Ethernet device is position dependent on the network. I have had problems with devices getting IP addresses from a DHCP server over multiple wireless 'hops' but that was cleared up with firmware updates.


----------



## trh

dennisj00 said:


> There's absolutely no reason that any Ethernet device is position dependent on the network. I have had problems with devices getting IP addresses from a DHCP server over multiple wireless 'hops' but that was cleared up with firmware updates.


What you're saying makes perfect sense. But the manual for the nomad and the new manual for the GenieGo both say to connect the GenieGo to the wireless router. The 'requirements' on DirecTV's site state you need to have a wireless router with an open Ethernet port. Multiple people in this thread and in the thread that started right after DirecTV activated OOH all say 'hook the GenieGo to the wireless router and not a switch.'

The TS has had the same problem with two GenieGos. Are both defective or is there something wrong with how he has it tied into his system?


----------



## dennisj00

I don't think he's gotten the second one on his account.

As far as the Doc saying it needs wireless router and an open port on the router . . you have to realize it's 'dumbed' down for the average non-technical user.

A port on the router should be equal to a port on any switch. However, I know there are switches / routers and other devices that don't work properly for some reason. I've had ports go bad, I've had connectors get flakey.

Back in the days of early MRV, we had a user that for months couldn't get good pictures. Turned out his wiring on that particular room had the pairs mis-wired. It worked for a PC but not for Video.

These are the very reasons that D made a great decision to go DECA. The installers know how to put on Coax connectors.


----------



## acostapimps

Get a Slingbox less complicated I would think, since I don't own one.


----------



## dennisj00

acostapimps said:


> Get a Slingbox less complicated I would think, since I don't own one.


The GenieGo is much better than a slingbox. Try watching from a slingbox on an airplane or with crappy or no internet service.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Some great info here and I am by no means as knowledgeable as those posting.

My GG hooked and set up very nicely. However, my sister has been having one hell of a time getting hers to work OOH, so spent a day with several calls to D* and her ISP, but came up short due to how her ISP functions (supposedly). One thing D* had me do which I had not heard about before, was to connect the GG Ethernet to the back of her HR34. We gave it a shot and it worked fine except for her OOH. We left it there until D* can get out to correct her problem and she has been able to render and download shows to her ipad, so all else (other then OOH) must be working ok. (Sounds like her OOH problem is commonplace with Windstream and single box modem/router, but we shall see.)

Just thought you might want to give that a try. Nothing to lose but a few minutes.


----------



## SolidState

On the phone now with DTV trying to get the old GG deactivated and the new GG activated. I'll report back when I know more.


Thanks everybody!


----------



## SolidState

phew long call. They have sent the appropriate emails and such, but I'm still not able to activate. they said I may need to wait until next week. in that case, i'll get my $$ back and go with another product.


----------



## dennisj00

What a cluster . . .


----------



## OlderNDirt

SolidState said:


> phew long call. They have sent the appropriate emails and such, but I'm still not able to activate. they said I may need to wait until next week. in that case, i'll get my $$ back and go with another product.


Interesting. They also told my sister that they would be able to fix her problem next week. Made me wonder then if software update 0x0741 might have something to do with GG problems. Just guessing again.


----------



## volkl

Have you tried turning your firewall off?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

*THIS just in..... (via e-mail from DIRECTV).*

If you access GenieGO™ through an iPhone or iPad, please be sure to update your GenieGO™ App before upgrading to iOS 7. This will ensure no interruption to your service. You can update your App anytime through the iTunes App Store.

If you have already upgraded to iOS 7, you will need to update the current GenieGO™ App on your mobile device and then re-register the device as new. Unfortunately, previously downloaded content will need to be re-downloaded.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

Sincerely, 
DIRECTV

In the hopes this will save some aggro here and there.


----------



## SolidState

Okay, I'm back from my trip. I wasn't able to activate the GG before I left, but I have activated it now. Same thing. The GG app on my PC waffles between seeing my GG and not seeing it, and at no time has it ever shown me that I have recordings on my dvr. The same thing goes for the GG app on my iPhone, but on my iPad, it has shown me recorded programs ONCE, but only once. The GG app on my iPad sees my DVRs, and on my PC, the app also waffles between seeing my DVRs and saying 'Searching for HDDVR's...' forever.

I have NO option to turn off my hardware firewall, so there has to be some other way.

Any ideas?


----------



## tbolt

Have you called Directv customer service about this problem?

What was there response?


----------



## mrdobolina

I forget...have you tried plugging the GenieGo into your router/bridge for wifi?


----------



## Laxguy

mrdobolina said:


> I forget...have you tried plugging the GenieGo into your router/bridge for wifi?


It has to be plugged into a working ethernet cable!


----------



## mrdobolina

IIRC, he has a Linksys router that is in "bridge" mode for his WiFi devices. Don't most Linksys routers also have 4 ethernet ports on the back? That's what I was talking about. Plug the GG's ethernet into the router. No?


----------



## SolidState

mrdobolina said:


> IIRC, he has a Linksys router that is in "bridge" mode for his WiFi devices. Don't most Linksys routers also have 4 ethernet ports on the back? That's what I was talking about. Plug the GG's ethernet into the router. No?


I've done that to no avail. The vast majority of the time, my GG app doesn't see my HDDVRs, but even when it does, it says 'No recordings on the device' even though I've got 5 nearly full DVR's.


----------



## SolidState

tbolt said:


> Have you called Directv customer service about this problem?
> 
> What was there response?


Yes, many, many times. Their only suggestion is to "delete and reinstall the app on your PC", which I've done at least 20 times.


----------



## Laxguy

SolidState said:


> Yes, many, many times. Their only suggestion is to "delete and reinstall the app on your PC", which I've done at least 20 times.


This may help- or not: On Macs, it's easy to find and delete the equivalent of preference and registration files, and those that point elsewhere. If you can do the equivalent on your PC, you may have better luck.


----------



## dennisj00

What kind of wiring do you have on the Ethernet to the DECA Cloud and from the router / switch to your GG? 

Also, can you give us your current IP settings on GG and the DVRs?


----------



## Laxguy

SolidState said:


> I've done that to no avail. The vast majority of the time, my GG app doesn't see my HDDVRs, but even when it does, it says 'No recordings on the device' even though I've got 5 nearly full DVR's.


That sounds like you're looking at the laptop's list, which would be empty, not the DVRs. Also, check your filter settings!


----------



## SolidState

Laxguy said:


> That sounds like you're looking at the laptop's list, which would be empty, not the DVRs. Also, check your filter settings!


Definitely NOT the case. I'm 100% positive I'm looking at the DVR playlist (the 'On This PC' playlist is also empty)


----------



## SolidState

dennisj00 said:


> What kind of wiring do you have on the Ethernet to the DECA Cloud and from the router / switch to your GG?
> 
> Also, can you give us your current IP settings on GG and the DVRs?


I have CAT6 cabling in the whole house. Here are my IP's:

DVR1: 192.168.10.54
DVR2: 192.168.10.55
DVR3: 192.168.10.52
DVR4: 192.168.10.51
DVR5: 192.168.10.240
GG: 192.168.10.196

My iPad and iPhone have periodically seen my DVR playlist. I have even chosen a few shows to download to my iPad, but since my GG app on my PC has NEVER seen my playlists (even when the app says it can see all of my DVR's), I can't actually transcode shows for watching on the iPad. BTW, the 'hit rate' of seeing my DVR playlists on my iPad/iPhone is about 1 in 15 tries. The 'hit rate' of my GG app seeing my DVR playlists is 0 in about 50 tries. The 'hit rate' of my GG app actually seeing the GG is about 1 in 10 (the app just now 'saw' the GG, but again, no recorded shows available. Its weird, it seems like when the GG App can see my GG, it can't see my DVR's and when it can see my DVR's, it can't see my GG


----------



## dennisj00

You can request shows to transcode from any client, not just the PC client. Once they are transcoded, they can be downloaded to any client. And they stay on the GG until they're 'pushed' out for need of space.

But there's still something wrong on your network. I assume the netmask on each device is 255.255.255.0.

I'd either take a small switch and connect GG and the connection to your DECA cloud (with everything set to the IPs above), put a PC on that switch and see if you can PING everything and the PC client sees DVR playlist and works all the way through.

Or disconnect everything else from your network except the PC, DECA connection and GG and see if the PC client sees the DVR playlist.

Keep digging, we'll find it.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I'm going to throw out a completely wild guess question. You wouldn't happen to have a relatively new version of Cyberlink's PowerDVD on your computer, do you? 

The new versions of PowerDVD have something that looks at your network for other devices to stream content to. When I upgraded my PowerDVD (I actually had installed the editing package), my SiriusXM wifi radio stopped working, Every time that I would turn the radio on, it would try to initialize for a little while and then just shut off. I didn't put 2 and 2 together right away and SiriusXM sent me a replacement unit, which had the same problem. So, I assumed that it was a network issue.

While trying to debug my network, it wasn't until I disconnected by PC that the radio started working again. After doing a little research, I realized that the SiriusXM problem began the same day that I had installed the Cyberlink software. I then found some other people with the same problem and learned that if I disabled the CLMSServerForPDVD11.exe and Cyberlink Media Server Service, PowerDVD and the SiriusXM TTR1 Wifi radio could coexist on the same network.

I'm just wondering if it's possible that these services could have a similar effect on the GenieGo.


----------



## SolidState

dennisj00 said:


> You can request shows to transcode from any client, not just the PC client. Once they are transcoded, they can be downloaded to any client. And they stay on the GG until they're 'pushed' out for need of space.
> 
> But there's still something wrong on your network. I assume the netmask on each device is 255.255.255.0.
> 
> I'd either take a small switch and connect GG and the connection to your DECA cloud (with everything set to the IPs above), put a PC on that switch and see if you can PING everything and the PC client sees DVR playlist and works all the way through.
> 
> Or disconnect everything else from your network except the PC, DECA connection and GG and see if the PC client sees the DVR playlist.
> 
> Keep digging, we'll find it.


I will give that a try when I have a free moment when we aren't sharing programs via MRV.

In the meantime, I'm going to replace one of my switches (it's relatively old), which is the switch that everything eventually connects up to right before my hardware firewall.

One thing: currently, from the PC that has the GG app installed, I can ping all above addresses(including the GG) and get replies with 0% loss. I did a ping -t since I wanted to see many pings.

How do I check the netmask of the GG?


----------



## dennisj00

There's no way to see the GG netmask. Just be sure your LAN mask in the router is set to 255.255.255.0

As you replace that switch, just try the new one with the DECA connection, GG and PC. You'll lose the internet connection but we need to isolate the rest of your network.

Edit: Thinking further on this. . . GG does need to call home. Put only this switch with the items above on your router and try things. Turn off any other wireless devices.


----------

